# I need ideas!



## Crimson Phoenix (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi all,

The novel I'm working on at the moment is about a young lad at college striving to learn magic at 'The Academy', I always find it helps to be reading something of a similar nature whilst writing, and I just wondered if any of you could recommend something that comes under the 'learning magic' catagory. The story setting is closer to fantasy realism rather than 'new world' fantasy, and I'd prefer somethign written within the last five years or so. Anyone got any ideas?

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Shadoe (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm going to suppose Harry Potter is right out.

There are oodles of books right now in the young adult genre about some sort of Academy or Magic Academies. I just did a search at Amazon. Here are some hits:

Ted Andrews has a whole school of magic series that seems to get good reviews
Tim Myers has a series
Ethan Somerville - a series about a school for supernatural students
L.A. Banks - also has a magic school series
Richelle Mead - vampire academy books
E. Rose Sabin


----------



## myrddin173 (Oct 29, 2011)

The Name of the Wind by Patrick Rothfuss, slightly younger than college age but a must read anyways.


----------



## Crimson Phoenix (Oct 30, 2011)

thanks guys, this is a great help.


----------

